# NO START but cranks whats wrong?



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

I have an 02 spec v that i was jacking up so i could change the oil, well if you look at the factory jack they give you it has a little grove in the middle of it that sits the frame of the car, well sometimes its hard to get that frame grove into the grove in the jack and in my case it fell into the grove very hard after it was up thus making the car hit the jack real hard. 

after i get done changing the oil and intake filter i go to start the car to let it idle for a few minutes, but it don't start!!!!!

It cranks over but does not fire, i have stood next to the fuel tank to hear if it is making any noise, which it is not, so i figure that maybe because of the hard hit it triggered a fuel shut off, thinking that the car was hit.

I have checked all the fuses that i know of under the steering wheel and next to the battery and all of them are good.

my question is WHERE WOULD a fuel shut off switch be? or maybe a button? please help me. 

Or might it be somthing else??? 

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

im a b13 guy, but its usually in the trunk compartment i think


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a TSB on the fuel pump.


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*ok how too*



NickZac said:


> There is a TSB on the fuel pump.


ok well i was under the car earlyer today, checking around the fuel tank for a switch or button

tsb? i guess its a switch but do i have to get into the tank to get the pump?
or is it located by the bumper i remember seeing a box with fuel lines going to it but it was back twards the rear bumper.

am i going in the right direction?

thanks for the info and future!! =) :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

TSB is a technical service bulliten meaning a noted problem area. Many Specs have faulty fuel pumps that the dealer will replace under warranty. The stirrup may have been the end for it. What you are experiencing is not uncommon at all, especially for the 2002s.


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*crap*



NickZac said:


> TSB is a technical service bulliten meaning a noted problem area. Many Specs have faulty fuel pumps that the dealer will replace under warranty. The stirrup may have been the end for it. What you are experiencing is not uncommon at all, especially for the 2002s.


i noticed that when i turn the key on i don't hear any noise that i normaly hear when i turn the key to the on position i think its the coil but now i don't hear it!!!

are you guys positive or is there any other things that could be causein the non start condition?!

thanks nick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think it could easily be the fuel pump with ironic timing. chances are nissan will tow it for you also.


----------

